# Upper Ormond Quay



## vector (28 Feb 2008)

[SIZE=-1]*How come so many non-dublin solicitors seem to have a "Dublin Office" at 24-26 Upper Ormond Quay, Dublin 7*?

Can someone in Dublin shed some light on what sort of office is there? Google says it's "Pearts" which seems to be both a form of solicitors and a "town agent" that doesn't have a website

*What is a "town agent"*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*?*
 [/SIZE]


----------



## bond-007 (28 Feb 2008)

A town agent is a person that takes papers from country solicitors to the high court on their behalf. Basically your solicitors down in Cork say, would send papers they need lodging in the Dublin courts to their town agent who takes the papers down to the court and does the necessary on their behalf.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2008)

> *Upper Ormond Quay*


----------



## vector (28 Feb 2008)

Sorry ClubMan. 

I thought it was the best title, that maybe Upper Ormond Quay was like "Blackhall place"; ie a street associated with a particular business


----------



## bond-007 (28 Feb 2008)

Ormond Quay is basically full of solicitors. So you are kind of correct.


----------

